

Ask HN:  Developing an Online/Offline Web App, Where to Start? - josefresco

I've recently landed a gig to develop a web app that needs to operate offline.  The user will be operating a tablet PC 'in the field' and will not have access to wifi/cell signal when they are on the job.  I'm looking to develop a web app with offline capabilities to allow them to collect data and then 'sync' that data to the server when they return to the office.<p>My question is where to start, I've developed web apps for years but haven't dove into the new offline tech stuff yet.  I spent a little time with Google Gears last night, as well as some exploratory time with Dojo, any advice from the hackers here on where to begin?
======
noodle
google gears or adobe air.

here's a good summary of their differences: [http://almaer.com/blog/gears-and-
air-the-open-source-differe...](http://almaer.com/blog/gears-and-air-the-open-
source-difference)

